# Jesus' Parables



## Greg (Jan 26, 2008)

Are there any good expositions that have been done just on the parables of Jesus? I know that you can sift them out of the various commentaries, but I was wondering if there have been any good Reformed works done just on the parables. Thanks.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are there any good expositions that have been done just on the parables of Jesus? I know that you can sift them out of the various commentaries, but I was wondering if there have been any good Reformed works done just on the parables. Thanks.



I think there is a book by Spurgeon  specifically on the parables; Google it and see what you find.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2008)

Ahh...here is one by Terry Johnson:

Amazon.co.uk: The Parables of Jesus: Books: Terry Johnson


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2008)

Benjamin Keach, _Exposition of the Parables_
Marcus Dods, _The Parables of our Lord_
Thomas Guthrie, _The Parables_
Francis Bourdillon, _The Parables of our Lord Explained and Applied_
William Arnot, _Parables of our Lord_
Edward Norris Kirk, _Lectures on the Parables of Our Saviour_
J.C. Ryle, _The Parables Prophetically Explained Being Lectures: Being Lectures_
C.H. Spurgeon, _Sermons on the Parables_
Frederick Gustav Lisco, _Parables Explained_
Edward Greswell, _Exposition of the Parables_
John Cumming, _Foreshadows; or, Lectures on our Lord's Parables_


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Benjamin Keach, _Exposition of the Parables_
> Marcus Dods, _The Parables of our Lord_
> Thomas Guthrie, _The Parables_
> Francis Bourdillon, _The Parables of our Lord Explained and Applied_
> ...



Andrew crushes my feeble efforts.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Andrew crushes my feeble efforts.





Another useful resource is John Brown's _Discourses and Sayings of our Lord Jesus Christ_.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 26, 2008)

I have heard Herman Hoeksema does something on them, has anyone read or heard of this?


----------



## JM (Jan 26, 2008)

Try Fortner's online articles.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 26, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> I have heard Herman Hoeksema does something on them, has anyone read or heard of this?



Prof. Hanko has: Reformed Free Publishing Association


----------

